# Advanced EMT Practice Tests



## cynwms (Dec 11, 2011)

Just passed the Advanced EMT course in Alabama and want to prepare for Registry in a few weeks. Since this is a new certification for Registry, I can't find any practice sites. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------

